# Moebius Spiderman



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is my take on Spiderman


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice! Great job on the webbing details on Spidey.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful work


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Another masterpiece of painting! Super!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice work!!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks guys on your kind words!!!..Jeff


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Good looking Spidey, Modelgeek!! Very Nice! - Denis


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work on both those kits, mg!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Lovin' it! Well done!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks great! Definitely a fantastic job on the webbing!!

Wayne


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I used Krylon Texture paint on the bases,it worked out great...Jeff


----------

